# After bone fracture: If I can walk - can I ride?



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey folks,

I fractured my tibia about 3 months ago. Have titanium rod inserted in it, with some nails and all that nasty stuff.

So, 3 months have passed, I did my rehabilitation done like a true champion, I can now walk without crutches. I walk slowly, but I can walk, and I see the progress by the day. Yesterday I manage do climb up the stairs two at a time, like a boss!

Also, I have noticed that walking up the stairs is hell of a lot easier (no pain in the bone) then walking.

Aaaaandddddd the question is, would you advise riding? I am not talking some hard core mountain grinding downhill bursting. I mean just around the block, maybe to a park, slowly.

I will consult my doctor as well, of course, but I know that there are a lot of people here that went through some fracture healing, I'd like to hear your story / opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## "FFT" (Dec 9, 2010)

You risk injury if you fall. I fractured a tibia and it was 6 months til I could do much of anything. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

I couldn't drive when I broke my tibia at the ankle, so I had to ride my bike to do errands. When I was in a walking cast, it was a lot easier to get around by bike, than walking. Good luck, heal quick


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Hellav8ted said:


> I couldn't drive when I broke my tibia at the ankle, so I had to ride my bike to do errands. When I was in a walking cast, it was a lot easier to get around by bike, than walking. Good luck, heal quick


I am spinning that "home-bike", not sure what is the correct English term for that. You know that stationary bike-lookalike. Driving that absolutely nothing hurts in my bone.

Also, I have noticed that pretty much any force going directly vertically down the bone - e.g. walking up the stairs - is easier than walking.

However, I never had cast on my leg. The bones were joined with titanium rod inserted in the center of the bone. Hurts for the first week, but overall healing is much faster and with better results.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

FFT said:


> You risk injury if you fall. I fractured a tibia and it was 6 months til I could do much of anything. Hope that helps.


Did you have cast?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I fractured my tibia about 3 months ago. Have titanium rod inserted in it, with some nails and all that nasty stuff.
> 
> ...


I broke both of my legs by skiing over a white plastic bag at an eastern ski resort years ago. I have two plates and numerous screws in each leg. I broke both tib. and fib. I had a big gap, about an 1/4" from the bottom of my tibular to my ankle and had to have filler put in to bridge the gap. I went through about 6 months of rehab. and had to learn to walk all over again. It is amazing how fast your leg muscles break down when you don't use them. Three surgeries later and about 40lbs heavier I started working out. That was about 20 years ago and I ride all the time now. My doctor actually told me not to let this stop me from enjoying what I do, to get right back on skiis and start skiing again. I didn't but ride my mountain bike all the time. I would with your doctors advice get right back in the saddle and keep enjoying what you do.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

ThreeD said:


> It is amazing how fast your leg muscles break down when you don't use them.


Took ONE WEEK of post surgery bed time to make my left leg look ridiculous. It was about half as big as the right one. Both the calf and the upper leg.



ThreeD said:


> I didn't but ride my mountain bike all the time. I would with your doctors advice get right back in the saddle and keep enjoying what you do.


Yop, that is how it is going to be. Biking till I recover fully. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

do it, do it.

I'm sure you'd be fine as long as you work into it slowly.


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

*Recovery*

I would encourage you to ride. That is probably one of the best things you can do at this point. Non load bearing excercise. Your body will tell you when you are doing something it doesn't like. May wait on hucking and putting yourself in a position to get hurt...but I would get back out there. 
I'm no doctor but I have had 32 various screws, plates,rods in different bones over the years. Some have been removed some remain. YMMV.

Best wishes for your recovery


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

broke my ankle, riding, on 8/20. got cast off 10/15. 10/31 slow slide same trail. major ouch. didn't rebrake, but was on crutchs and cane til xmas. just saying.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

I snapped my leg in half about 20 years ago. I was out of my cast and off my crutches in a month. I still have the rod and screws in my leg. I would take off my air splint to go knee boarding.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I say go for it. Riding is a great post-op recovery therapy. Good exercise and low impact........as long as you don't fall. So, keep to trails/paths where the chance of falling is very low.

And if you fall and break it again..... don't come looking for me.:thumbsup:

KRob----------> Not a doctor (at least not that kind).


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I broke my leg a few years ago - spiral fx of rt tib/fib. Keep in mind that everyone is different, in terms of the break itself, how they heal, the treatment from their doctor, etc. That means that while one guy might have been riding after a month, you might take five to six. Certainly consult your doctor and get his/her approval before you ride.

That said, I was allowed to ride my road bike, slowly, about five months after the break. I was allowed to start mountain biking again seven months post-break, but only very light mountain biking and my doctor agreed to it a little begrudgingly. Only after a final round of x-rays was I allowed back to full activity, which was in April, nearly 10 months after the break. We had different surgeries and breaks though, so again, check with the doc 

Good luck


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

[QUOTE='Daemon[CRO]

I will consult my doctor as well, of course, but I know that there are a lot of people here that went through some fracture healing, I'd like to hear your story / opinion.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I am sure an assessment of this over an internet board will give you a lot of valuable information for when you go in and talk to your doctor about this.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

I broke my Tibea Platoe sheared right off at the knee joint with the Tibea still attached, Titanium plate and lots of screws, a whole lot of balls to the wall theropy.

I think it was 6 months before my Doctor would let me ride a bike, and then only on flat ground, I started off on rails to trails and advanced from there.
My Doctor was very concerned about me falling and reinjuring myself, so please be careful, and talk to your Doctor first, I know it can get frustrating.

Here's my X-Ray


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I broke my leg in a skatepark in 1979. After a surgical reassembly the doctor told me I couldn't walk on the cast, but my friend rigged a heel on it so I could. It was supposed to come off after six weeks, but after five weeks I cut it off myself and went for a bike ride, which was painful because I had not flexed my ankle in so long. I never went back for the operation to have the hardware removed, and it is still in there.

I am not a doctor. Obviously.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I suggest talking with your doctor first. But I would probably start easy rides unless he had MAJOR concerns. 

You can search for posts (cxagent and cxagent2) about my recovery a few years ago. I started riding on a road bike with a flat pedal on the bad side, SPD on the good side. I started riding when I still had to have crutches to walk. My first & second doctors encouraged me to do all I could unless the pain got too high. Third doctor didn't want me to do anything except stationary bike. I just didn't tell Doctor #3 what I was doing.

As always YMMV


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ThreeD said:


> I broke both of my legs by skiing over a white plastic bag at an eastern ski resort years ago.


this requires a story.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, so lots of different stories here. From what I see, none of you have titanium rods inserted through the center bone cavity, just ("just") outside plates and screws.

I mean, with this rod I was able to walk semi-normally 1 month after surgery. It held majority of my weight instead of the healing bone. And now, 3 months later, I can walk up the stairs with no pain, and my muscles are back to 80% of the normal (after they deteriorated to what seemed to me 30%).

First, I will go mountain hiking on easy trails. Then in 1-2 months bike.

Thanks folks =)


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

A couple years back, I broke my left tib/fib near the ankle in a road bike accident in May. Two surgeries and a short period with a fixation setup I was back on the bike in October. Only on short rides on the roadbike with flat pedals on the broke side. I didn't get back on the mtb till the spring of the following year.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a titanium rod in the center of my left tibia. For whatever reason (rod missed part of the bone) I could not walk on it for ~4 months after the rod was installed. Then when I started to walk again, the screws were removed from one end of the rod and I couldn't walk again.

When I went to the doctor they took X-rays to determine how much bone growth there was. In my case there were large gaps that were NOT filling in. Your doctor is doing the same thing. I think most doctors will allow you to do what ever they think you are ready for. Of course some are more conservative than others. The point is, listen to what your doctor has to say then make up you own mind. If he is adamant that you not ride, I would not ride or not ride very much. But I would ask why and how/when will we know my leg is ready for the next step.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

CxAgent2 said:


> In my case there were large gaps that were NOT filling in.


This seems to me like you had a nasty NASTY fracture. I have a clean cut at 45 degree angle, no bone fragments or gaps. The rod is here just as a immobilization replacement for cast, since the recovery is faster.

Anyways, tomorrow is scheduled meeting with the doc.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought I had posted some x-rays. They are in post #27 at http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=314511

I broke the fibula (little bone, not weight bearing) into about 5 pieces. I never could count how many pieces the tibia was in. My wife saw an x-ray that showed it was shattered like glass. The first surgeon said because of the spiral nature of the fracture, it would take about a year to heal. He was more right than he knew. The real problem was the titanium rod kept a big bone fragment held away from the rest of the bone. It took a long time for me to fill the ~ 1/2 inch gaps.

If you had a clean break, I heard roughly 8 weeks to fuse the bone then at least that long for it to become full strength. Of course that depends on many factors than you and your doctor need to judge.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww hell ... man ... compared to your fracture, mine looks like walk in a park.

It has been 12 weeks now since mine snapped. Planning in 3 weeks to do some mountain walking, nothing serious, just to get the ol' leg working.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I would talk to your doctor and your physical therapist about it. I found that I got good insights from physical therapists on how hard I could push things. Listen to your body. Pain and swelling are good indicators of how hard you can push things. Without the OK from the doc, I would be hesitant to do something where I could fall and put excess stress on the leg. Start easy and ease into it. That means, start on fairly flat surfaces where you can spin and not put a lot of pressure on the leg.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

dirtrider6 said:


> I broke my Tibea Platoe sheared right off at the knee joint with the Tibea still attached, Titanium plate and lots of screws, a whole lot of balls to the wall theropy.
> 
> I think it was 6 months before my Doctor would let me ride a bike, and then only on flat ground, I started off on rails to trails and advanced from there.
> My Doctor was very concerned about me falling and reinjuring myself, so please be careful, and talk to your Doctor first, I know it can get frustrating.
> ...


I second that opinion. When I broke my legs skiing it was a loooooong time before I started riding. I just wanted to encourage you to get back into the saddle, but of course do with time and with your doctors opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I wanna play too. Here's what my leg looks like now:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

nachomc said:


> I wanna play too. Here's what my leg looks like now:


All right, I'll play. This pretty much sums up what happened when I broke my leg:


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

kapusta said:


> All right, I'll play. This pretty much sums up what happened when I broke my leg:


Oh, damn ... but this does not look like it was ONLY accident's fault? This seems like someone, either you or surgeons screwed up. I have a friend who broke femur, fragmented it to pieces and was actually missing a part. But surgeons did a good job with plates and screws and he regenerated the missing part (about half an inch).

But, damn, I feel for you ...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> Oh, damn ... but this does not look like it was ONLY accident's fault? This seems like someone, either you or surgeons screwed up. I have a friend who broke femur, fragmented it to pieces and was actually missing a part. But surgeons did a good job with plates and screws and he regenerated the missing part (about half an inch).
> 
> But, damn, I feel for you ...


As far as I know, nobody "screwed up" except me and/or the guy that ran me over (I've never completely figured that one out).

It happened when I was still growing, and a few growth plates were apparently affected (though the breaks did not occur anywhere near them). It took a little over a year to realize the bones were not growing. This was in 1979.


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

I'll play. I got hit by a car riding my roadbike in November of '04. Tibia broken near the ankle joint, fib in two places. Had the IM rod surgery with screws like you a week later after the swelling went down. 
As stated by others, every injury and person is a bit different, but did your doctor tell you that the IM supports your weight? Because that's not my understanding of its purpose at all, it's meant to be an alternative to holding things together as they heal like a cast, but I was never told by my doc or therapists that it took the place of my own bone. 
Anyway, I was not weight bearing (on crutches, then one crutch) for four months although I was allowed to spin on a trainer by six weeks. Went for my first road ride the day I put down the crutches but eased back into mountainbiking over time. One thing I discovered was that not only had I lost fitness, I had also lost some of the skills and nerve I had before, it took several months to get that back. By June of 2005, I took a gaggle of my team's juniors on a cross country trek to race at Idaho and Snowmass. I didn't race but was able to do the group training rides with them, there's a picture of me holding my bike over my head in triumph on a Snowmass mountaintop hanging in my doctor's lobby. 
Fast forward to the present, I've had my ups and downs, still have a bit more swelling in that leg than the other, but for the most part I'm as good at cycling as I ever was. I'm a slow Cat 1 master but able to enjoy mountainbiking as much as ever.
I would urge you to listen to your doctor, not folks on an internet forum. Just because doing something isn't causing you pain doesn't mean it's good for you. Bones are on their way to healing after 6-8 weeks, but it takes almost a year to heal completely. If it DOES heal, consider yourself one of the lucky ones. Do some googling and you'll see that some people never fully recover from a major break (i.e. non-union). Happy recovery.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

check with your doc and trust him / her. If they don't do sports medicine or understand athletes, then find another orthopod and get their opinion. I've followed the advise of mine each time I've broken a clav, humerus, or put a chainsaw through my knee and I've had no recurring issues. 

Of course you could just push it and risk re-injury or complications. Hey, it's your body after all, so do what ya feel is best for you.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

k2biker said:


> or put a chainsaw through my knee


The what what through what? This DEMANDS explanation and/or pictures. =)


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> The what what through what? This DEMANDS explanation and/or pictures. =)


Wish I had pictures and a better story. I was on a jobsite while I was still an assistant superintendent (before I got into project management) and was using a chainsaw that had no business being used. There was no barstop on it :eekster: and it was smaller than saws I'm used to using. Well, it got jammed up and when I pulled it back it bounced off my knee. I didn't feel it and even the paramedics agreed it was the cleanest chainsaw cut they'd ever seen. They kept asking me if I was sure I cut it with a chainsaw!

Surgery that day with 30 some odd stitches (3 layers worth through all the different tissues from the knee socket out). (3) weeks later I was sans crutches and riding a stationary bike. Good doc, good PT, and a good patient! 11 years later and I've had no complications.

Listen to your doctor!


----------



## morgan-tec (Jun 20, 2010)

I broke my ankle the day before thanksgiving and i can run on it now, but as part of my rehab the doctor suggested i put my bike on a trainer because the range of motion and movement would speed up my recovery time. I am happy to say i can ride pain free and am going to get back on the snowboard this weekend.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> Oh, damn ... but this does not look like it was ONLY accident's fault? This seems like someone, either you or surgeons screwed up. I have a friend who broke femur, fragmented it to pieces and was actually missing a part. But surgeons did a good job with plates and screws and he regenerated the missing part (about half an inch).
> 
> But, damn, I feel for you ...


So a guy breaks his leg, ends up with a short leg after the trauma, and based on nothing but a picture of his shoes you automatically blame his surgeon? Do I have it right?


----------



## smitham (Nov 9, 2010)

*Fun game*

Broke my right tibia and fibula at Ray's Dec 27th. I will be in a cast for about 4 more weeks and then a boot for 6-10 weeks. I now have what I call a Frankenleg since they had to do more than just insert a rod in the tib. I also developed compartment syndrome, so the big cuts on either calf were to releieve that. Have no idea when I will be biking again, but I have a brand new Specialized Myka FS waiting for me when I am ready


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Nat said:


> So a guy breaks his leg, ends up with a short leg after the trauma, and based on nothing but a picture of his shoes you automatically blame his surgeon? Do I have it right?


Unfortunately for my school friend, I am talking from experience here, not blabbering out of my head.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

had tib rodded (4 times over the yrs) fib was eventually removed except for last 6 inches at ankle, I was up and walking after a week or so (though slowly) always had a nasty limp till I started riding again. now you'd never know anything was wrong. Riding & swimming are the 2 best things to do for an injured leg. (walking-hiking can actually be bad because of the harsh impact on the heel every step) I'd say go ride as long as the doc says it's OK! now I wouldn't go jumping or anything but road riding and or smooth single track will build the muscles faster without the nasty joint impacts you get from walking.


riding is good!! very good, :thumbsup: just don't go tooo crazy! :nono: like I said, stick to fire road type stuff at first


----------



## Ole Grey Hair (Dec 23, 2004)

I crushed my ankle over 13 years ago, to the place where the Talus was just a bunch of jigsaw pieces. I've got to say the road back was hellish at times but cycling, at first on the stationary bike, then road rides, then fire rodes, then finally singletrack trail rides. I was told that the repedative motion of pedalling a bike was the single best activity to have for regaining muscle mass and rehabing my ankle. I wasn't actually able to be fully weight bearing for over nine months, so I had to relearn how to put pressure on my foot again. Accupuncture, Chinese Medicine and prayer were my main sources of medicine - after mainstream gave up on my ever walking again(they wanted to cut my foot off). I had Avascular Necrosis in the bone, No blood vessels, my foot was purple because the Talus is a return blood flow bone from the foot, and I had blood pooling in my foot with no where to go. I also broke my Jaw in 3 places - subsequently had my Jaw wired shut for over 10 weeks. Punctured a lung also. But the ankle was the worst of it. I now ride with a brace and count myself a miracle for actually being part of the living. I wasn't living for like 7 minutes - statistics say that if you're under for over 3-4 minutes you usually suffer brain damage (Ive got none of that - some might beg to differ). The good work of the Paramedics saved me. I thank god daily that I'm able to be here, Don't lose hope - it may seem discouraging sometimes but I'm proof positive that the docs don't always get it right. They said "you'll never walk, ski, hike or bike again" (I do all of these now). When I was in PT, the orthopedic surgeon said that pedaling/biking was the best possible thing to do. I rode that bike daily, stretched, got accupuncture for pain, walked despite the pain - up and down my mile driveway 2-3 times a day. I also took the opportunity to go back to school and exercise my mind as well. When you don't work for over a year and theres a possibility that you could be disabled in the future - there's funding for school. I got my first degree almost paid for, now the second degree is in Xray, I must say those are some impressive films. Do take care of yourself. But most important dont get discouraged because the human body is very resiliant, sure I can tell when the weather is going to change, but I'm riding and walking and helping people on a daily basis. That's what you've got to remember - don't go too fast - heal up and enjoy the rides you'll be doing next summer.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

kapusta said:


> As far as I know, nobody "screwed up" except me and/or the guy that ran me over (I've never completely figured that one out).
> 
> It happened when I was still growing, and a few growth plates were apparently affected (though the breaks did not occur anywhere near them). It took a little over a year to realize the bones were not growing. This was in 1979.


That was quite some time ago. Now they would be able to make the bone grow anyway, but it could be quite an agonizing messy process b/c they break your leg over and over.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

OP, unless the doctor says you can rider, DON'T. Crashing is a terrific way to screw up your leg and undo all the healing already done. Even just putting your foot down at speed and twisting it could have bad consequences. You're dealing with a common issue with modern medicine, where the patient feels better before they're actually better. You need to exercise restraint and give your body all the time it needs to heal, even though you're feeling like you can go now.

The rod in your leg is meant only to keep the bones aligned, not to bear weight.

I had a tib-fib several years ago, and still have a rod and several screws in my leg (getting them out this spring), and went through the whole going-crazy-not-riding thing myself.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Cardboard box as an immobilizer. Ummm .... =)


----------



## DozerAZ (Jul 29, 2011)

I realize maybe late to advise, but others similar may read. I'd suggest borrowing a trike; or buy a cheap one and post use donate to a charity. But the idea is on a trike you're more balanced, ie unlikely to fall AND you still get full range of motion pedaling. Most trikes I've seen are single or 3 speed. You're not going to be speedy, but you'll be outdoors, exercising, rehabilitating, etc.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Just make sure u can support your weight with the foot first(at least a few sec) then proceed with some mild rides around the area. Your body will subconsciously push you to the next level as the healing process continue.

Alternatively get on a trainer.

Either way continue with the rehab and do lotsa strengthening exercises.

Wished you a speedy recovery


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I know it's an old thread, but someone will read it as it's relevant any day of the year...I broke my Tib/Fib skiing in January. It was a boot-top fracture, had to be nailed and screwed in the center of the bone. Timeline went like this:

2 Weeks: 50% weight bearing allowed with crutch-walking. Exercise bike/swimming/physical therapy suggested.
7-9 Weeks: 1 Crutch on uninjured side
10 Weeks: Crutch-Free Walking
3 Months: Doctor approves biking with the caveat that I should avoid situations where I would need to hop out of the bike or put a foot down regularly. The doctor suggested that I wait another 1-2 months before I get into that kind of riding.

Keep in mind that I was told several times that my recovery was faster than normal. I don't smoke/drink alcohol/do drugs. I ate everything I could to speed things up. I was diligent in my physical therapy/gym routine throughout the process. I've already been told several times that it doesn't seem like anything happened to me based on how I'm walking/carrying myself.

I intend on waiting until 5 months from injury before going to a full-mountain biking regimen (enduro/downhill/jumps/etc). Even then I will get an x-ray to ensure I'm back to 100%


----------



## KonaJon (Jan 25, 2018)

6foot4 said:


> I know it's an old thread, but someone will read it as it's relevant any day of the year...I broke my Tib/Fib skiing in January. It was a boot-top fracture, had to be nailed and screwed in the center of the bone. Timeline went like this:
> 
> 2 Weeks: 50% weight bearing allowed with crutch-walking. Exercise bike/swimming/physical therapy suggested.
> 7-9 Weeks: 1 Crutch on uninjured side
> ...


Also going to reply to this old thread, I had a slightly different experience than you. Broke my Tibia on January 13th skiing as well, not boot top, but inside of my boot, getting that thing off was absolute torture. My timeline went like this.

January 14th - Had surgery, rod inserted, Doc told me I could walk on it full weight bearing and that the rod would take all of the pressure. It hurt like hell,but you better believe I was hobbling around my hospital room that same day.

Two weeks later - Completely off of my crutches, in PT working on strength and balance.

Six weeks after ditching crutches, 8 weeks after surgery - Onto some tougher PT tasks, starting to do some jumping and agility work.

8 Weeks after ditching crutches, 10 weeks after surgery - Out on my MTB riding some mellow single track.

10 Weeks after ditching crutches, 12 weeks post surgery - Riding full blown DH lines

I have zero pain in my leg, and a ton of strength and am back to riding 100%. I am 28, in the best shape of my life and super focused on nutrition which I am sure helped with healing. I cannot expect the majority of people to recover like this, the entire time it was a balance of knowing that the leg was fine even if there was some pain, that bone needs the impact to heal and get stronger and I the doc kept assuring me the rod would do its job and it did.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

KonaJon said:


> Also going to reply to this old thread, I had a slightly different experience than you. Broke my Tibia on January 13th skiing as well, not boot top, but inside of my boot, getting that thing off was absolute torture. My timeline went like this.
> 
> January 14th - Had surgery, rod inserted, Doc told me I could walk on it full weight bearing and that the rod would take all of the pressure. It hurt like hell,but you better believe I was hobbling around my hospital room that same day.
> 
> ...


Wow, you got lucky with a cleaner break than me. I "blew out" my leg according to the doctor.

Just a word to the wise, in early June I felt 100% recovered. I went out to a downhill trail and had to plant with my injured leg when I hit a rocky section that i slowed down too much for. I immediately felt the break site fracture a bit again. This has set me back another 6-8 weeks and I'm just now feeling like I did in June.

Be careful out there, and don't let your balls get you into trouble like I did. I wished I had stayed a bit more mellow for another month or two.


----------

